# Raubkopie mit Überraschung - In diesen Spielen werden Piraten von Entwicklern getrollt



## Gast1669461003 (18. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Raubkopie mit Überraschung - In diesen Spielen werden Piraten von Entwicklern getrollt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Raubkopie mit Überraschung - In diesen Spielen werden Piraten von Entwicklern getrollt


----------



## tutnix (18. Januar 2015)

vielleicht noch mal die definition, was  trollen eigentlich ist, nachschlagen? ist aber nur ein tip, wir wollen ja nicht, das der mühsam geschrieben artikel durch den lokus gespült wird .


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2015)

tutnix schrieb:


> vielleicht noch mal die definition, was  trollen eigentlich ist, nachschlagen? ist aber nur ein tip, wir wollen ja nicht, das der mühsam geschrieben artikel durch den lokus gespült wird .



trollen – Wiktionary

Aber wir alle wissen das sie das wort im jugendslang meinen 

Wobei manche Kopierschütze amok liefen und auch bei originalen das problem brachten


----------



## FalconEye (18. Januar 2015)

Hab Crysis Warhead zwar aber würde das Spiel echt gerne mal von diversen Seiten runterladen nur um dat mit den Hühnchen mal zu erleben. Wäre sowas eigentlich legal?


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Januar 2015)

FalconEye schrieb:


> Wäre sowas eigentlich legal?



natürlich nicht


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2015)

FalconEye schrieb:


> Wäre sowas eigentlich legal?



warum sollte es legal sein?


----------



## tutnix (18. Januar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> trollen – Wiktionary
> 
> Aber wir alle wissen das sie das wort im jugendslang meinen



selbst in der derzeit gebräuchlichen form (eine andere meinte ich garnicht)  ist es schlichtweg falsch .


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2015)

FalconEye schrieb:


> Hab Crysis Warhead zwar aber würde das Spiel echt gerne mal von diversen Seiten runterladen nur um dat mit den Hühnchen mal zu erleben. Wäre sowas eigentlich legal?



du könnte bei deinem original spiel die exe datei mit einer editierten exe datei tauschen anstatt das komplett spiel runterzuladen 

aber da musste eine exe datei erwischen die noch nicht gefixxt wurde ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, wer "Bull Murray" sein soll, aber ich glaube, so nenne ich meinen nächsten Tauren.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2015)

Berserkerkitten0 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wer "Bull Murray" sein soll, aber ich glaube, so nenne ich meinen nächsten Tauren.



darf ich vorstellen - bull murray!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum sollte es legal sein?



Weil er davon ausgeht, daß er den Besitz des Originals im Notfall nachweisen kann. Allerdings ändert das nichts an der Illegalität des Cracks. Auf der anderen Seite ist es unwahrscheinlich, daß man ihn ausgerechnet bei dem kurzen Versuch ertappt. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einem Dauernutzer dieser Angebote deutlich höher.


----------



## IchAG747 (18. Januar 2015)

Die Idee ist gut, das sollten die Herstellers häufiger bis immer machen. So würde diese Art von Spielschutz bestimmt besser, so daß diese bei original Spielen nur noch selten auftreten würden.


----------



## kidou1304 (18. Januar 2015)

lieber solche Methoden, welche für legale user durchaus funny anzusehen sind^^, als OnlineZwang oder dergleichen. Aber wenn dann bitte nich sowas lapidares wie ne PiratenAugenklappe. Es sollte schon etwas sein, das das weiterspielen EXTREM behindert oder gar unmöglich macht. Siehe Fahrstuhllösung^^


----------



## Mayestic (18. Januar 2015)

Ich fühle mich angeprangert. Jawoll. Alles blöd hier 

Ohje, weiß der Geier wie viele Rechtschreib-Flames ich schon bei Buffed gelassen habe.
Ich denke zwar das ich "hoffentlich" höflich war aber naja wer Fehler sucht findet sie auch.
Das beste ist ja dann auch noch das ich alter Klugscheißer selbst genug Fehler einbaue.


----------



## MrFob (18. Januar 2015)

Hatte nicht Garry's Mod so eine lustige Geschichte, dass die Raubkopierer irgendeine technobabble Fehlermeldung bekamen und sich dann haufenweise im Forum beschwert haben, nur um dann festzustellen, dass sie alle als Raubkopierer entlarvt wurden? Tricky tricky lieber Garry. 

Zu The Witcher 2: Moment? Wenn das Spiel keinen Kopierschutz hatte, wie konnten dann illegal heruntergeladene Kopien andere Inhalte abspielen? Setzt das nicht eine Art Kopierschutz voraus? Das check ich jetzt irgendwie nicht. Ausserdem ist das mit der alten Frau ziemlich fies, hehe.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2015)

Nicht verwechseln. The Witcher hat wohl eine Art von Kopierschutz. Nur halt kein DRM (außer man kauft via Steam). Ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## DDS-Zod (18. Januar 2015)

The Witcher 2 hatte in der Retail-/Ladenfassung zu Verkaufsbeginn ein Kopierschutz da dies der Publisher so wollte.
Wurde dann mit einem Patch (ich glaub sogar der allererste Patch nach 2 Wochen) entfernt.
Dürfte also die Version betreffen.

Zum Artikel:
Bringt auch nix, mit einem Update ist das auch meistens behoben.
Zumdem wird in den "einschlägigen Foren" wenig Trubel drum gemacht.
Lustigerweise in den offiziellen viel mehr.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. Januar 2015)

tutnix schrieb:


> selbst in der derzeit gebräuchlichen form (eine andere meinte ich garnicht)  ist es schlichtweg falsch .



Kläre er uns auf, anstatt nur "Falsch" in den Raum zu stellen?


----------



## Multipassss (19. Januar 2015)

Ach da denke ich an Zeiten von Siedler 3 zurück, wo die Eisenschmelze nur Schweine produzierte. Spielen konnte man zwar, aber die Produktion blieb in der Sackgasse stecken.


----------



## Enisra (19. Januar 2015)

tutnix schrieb:


> selbst in der derzeit gebräuchlichen form (eine andere meinte ich garnicht)  ist es schlichtweg falsch .



wow
ja ne, ist falsch weil das Wort trollen inzwischen eine weitere Bedeutung angenommen hat die noch nicht im Wörterbuch steht
*facepalm* komm geh und mach wo anderst den Rechtschreibtroll  

Auch schön war das Trolling in Siedler 2, wo dann statt Eisen Schweine produziert wurden


----------



## Kalumet (21. Januar 2015)

Das hört sich ja lustig an, bringen tut das aber rein gar nichts, denn sobald bekannt, wird es in 99.9% der Fälle gefixt.


----------

